# Double standards re animal cruelty?



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Most people would agree that animal cruelty is unacceptable, so why is cruelty to fish apparently acceptable? We frequently see fish on TV being allowed to die slowly, or clubbed to death, or even gutted whilst still alive. We even saw an episode of 'Inbetweeners' where a fish was apparently punched to death in the name of comedy. 

Is the consensus of opinion that fish do not feel pain or do not suffer when dying due to being unable to breathe?

By the way, before anyone asks, no I am not a 'do gooder' or an animal rights activist, or a vegetarian, but I do object to unnecessary cruelty to any animal whether that be foxes, badgers, farmed animals, or any other kind of animal.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Is it acceptable? I would say not, its just that people just dont really think about it.

I have also never seen a fish being gutted alive on TV, or such like.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

This is the fishing equivalent of A frames, and getting gassed in your van, done to death a thousand times on hundreds of forums around the world mostly by tree hugger's..


I'll sit back and watch the fun.. Or I could tell you the answer now and save everybody the trouble.

ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A strong debate is going on in our local rag tonight regarding the actions of the RSPCA in prosecuting a woman who gave her cat a small dose of paracetamol which appears to have killed it. I was ambivalent regarding the RSPCA, now I wouldn't give them a penny.

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne..._her_beloved_pet_cat_trying_to_cure_its_limp/

Across the water in America a contestant in a cockroach eating contest collapsed and died shortly afterwards. is that Karma on behalf of the roaches who were eaten alive?


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

rayc said:


> Across the water in America a contestant in a cockroach eating contest collapsed and died shortly afterwards. is that Karma on behalf of the roaches who were eaten alive?


Roaches have Rights! **

** I'll just get my coat and leave now... :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I fly fish for trout. Hook em land em Kill em all in20 seconds.
Makes a healthy meal.
If i only went fishing for sport ie catch em keep em in a landing net then release em different matter.
Dave p


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I fly fish for trout. Hook em land em Kill em all in20 seconds.
> Makes a healthy meal.
> If i only went fishing for sport ie catch em keep em in a landing net then release em different matter.
> Dave p


I don't have a problem with that approach, dispatch them quickly and humanely for your own consumption is fine by me.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Double standards - yes and on a wider scale that we perhaps think
As we all sit down to a bacon sandwich or chicken and chips or a steak do we think that the amimal we are eating has been killed as quickly and humanely as possible? 
Documentaries on the TV have shown what really goes on.
I am as guily as anyone at turning a blind eye. Not much i can do about it really as it seems everyone knows but cannot do nothing about it

Silly really


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I fly fish for trout. Hook em land em Kill em all in20 seconds.
> Makes a healthy meal.
> If i only went fishing for sport ie catch em keep em in a landing net then release em different matter.
> Dave p


....yep I'm in favour of that and shooting for the pot. Both of which I often do, both of which are often condemned as "cruel".

curlyboy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not a fishing fan and never have been, but that is my view and I respect the right of others to hold opposing views.

The one slightly linked issue that does annoy me is the EC Common Fisheries Policy which requires fishermen to throw back dead fish into the water - that to me is the mmost ludicrous policy that exists. They are dead, throwing them back simply pollutes that area with excessive dead fish.

It does nothing to preserve fish stocks - if anything it will reduce them as young, immature fish are simply being destroyed BEFORE they reach breeding size.......

Maybe we should start the cull there - amongst the Eurocrats who design such daft policies........ that might make me much keener to start fishing in that dirty pond...... who knows what you might hook in those muddy waters...... :roll: 8O :lol: 

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Fish that die on trawlers have a horrid death, just gasping for air basically till it runs out. 

Does make me laugh the amount of vegetarians I meet that will happily eat fish. One guy on a campsite with us wouldn't have a beef crisp but sat BBQing a bass. 

Not a veggie and eat either or, don't like many meats anyway but that is just choice. 

Mandy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The bye catch that had to be thrown back can now be retained.. Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall started a campaign to stop throwing fish back which grew momentum so DEFRA buckled and now allows fishermen to land their bye catch.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Fish that die on trawlers have a horrid death, just gasping for air basically till it runs out.
> 
> Does make me laugh the amount of vegetarians I meet that will happily eat fish. One guy on a campsite with us wouldn't have a beef crisp but sat BBQing a bass.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Or they are eaten alive by other fish, the small fish are eating smaller sea creatures.. Animals are eaten alive by lions and tigers, your moggy catches birds and mice and plays with them, as they try to escape they are pulled back by the cats claws until the cat gets bored it then bites off their heads.. There will be more examples than you can shake a stick at :roll: ..

Everything in the world is either eating another animal or being eaten itself, its the way of the world, it's called the food chain, we just happen to be at the top of it.

ray.


----------

